# How to get Amtrak Guest Rewards FAST!



## happydude (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi, I'm wondering if you can help me to think of a way getting 60k-90K Amtrak points FAST!

I know if you open an Master Card, you get 10K, but that's not enough and I am not a big spender.

Therefore, I'm wondering if anyone could point me to the direction of getting 60-90K points FAST?

Thank you for reading my post!


----------



## Shanghai (Nov 15, 2011)

Welcome to the Forum.

You can get points by riding the trains, using the AGR credit card and purchase items

from points partners. You can also refer new members but you must beat the_traveler

to the punch!!


----------



## Oldsmoboi (Nov 15, 2011)

There is no way to do it fast.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Nov 15, 2011)

Oddly enough riding actual trains is one of the slowest ways I can think of to add points. Buying them is the quickest of all, no more than a couple minutes in my experience. You can buy 10,000 AGR points per calendar year, so in less than two months you could have 20,000 points right there. If you wait for a better offer on the AGR credit card you could be adding another 30,000 points from that as well. That's 50,000 from two buys and one credit card offer and would cost you about $550 or so, but it's a lot cheaper than the $25,000 you might have to spend on actual rail travel to get the same number of points. I don't find handing 2-5% of my annual salary to a faceless middleman all that appealing, but for those who don't care about such things and have a lot of transactions they can direct toward the AGR card you can earn a lot of additional points very quickly.


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 15, 2011)

Shanghai said:


> You can also refer new members but you must beat the_traveler to the punch!!


*HEY*! I resemble that remark!


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 15, 2011)

I have also merged your 2 threads together, as they both asked the same question.


----------



## Ryan (Nov 15, 2011)

Get the ARG card. Spend money. Just about everything that I spend gets washed through the card. Pay it off every month and boom - free points.



Texas Sunset said:


> I don't find handing 2-5% of my annual salary to a faceless middleman all that appealing, but for those who don't care about such things and have a lot of transactions they can direct toward the AGR card you can earn a lot of additional points very quickly.


Where do you get the 2-5% from? It isn't like paying with a credit card costs you any more money (in most cases, and the exceptions don't get anywhere near 2%).


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Nov 15, 2011)

Ryan said:


> Texas Sunset said:
> 
> 
> > I don't find handing 2-5% of my annual salary to a faceless middleman all that appealing, but for those who don't care about such things and have a lot of transactions they can direct toward the AGR card you can earn a lot of additional points very quickly.
> ...


It's a moral decision, not a financial one. I don't want to be yet another accidental supporter paying "network" and "processing" fees that help to prop up all these "too big to fail" banks that reap all of the rewards when times are good and then stick the taxpayer with the bill when times are bad. So I'm moving all my money to banks that are too small to fund the next Rick Perry (goodbye USAA) and paying with cash and checks whenever possible. It may not save me a single penny but at least I'm no longer part of the bigger problem. And yes, credit processing fees can really get that high and have been increasing for years now. Go ask your nearest big bank for a merchant account fee chart if you don't believe me. I was handing credit processors thousands of dollars without even realizing it. I'd just rather have that money go to the seller instead. Or the charity. Or whatever else I'm paying for. That's all.


----------



## amamba (Nov 15, 2011)

Texas Sunset said:


> Ryan said:
> 
> 
> > Texas Sunset said:
> ...


Personally, I don't really get this argument. The high cost of the processing fees get passed on to the consumer by the merchants through higher prices. So you are paying that extra 2-5% on everything you buy whether you use cash, check, or the AGR mastercard. I would rather use a credit card that gives me AGR points or cash back, since we are all having those costs passed on to us regardless of how we pay for things.

In regards to the OP, at one point there was a 50K mile continental card from Chase. I am not sure if you have time to open the card, get the miles and transfer them to AGR anymore. You will not be able to transfer continental points to AGR after 12/31/11.


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 15, 2011)

Texas Sunset said:


> and paying with cash and checks whenever possible.


And where are you going to get these checks from? :huh: Inquiring minds want to know!

And as amamba said, you are still paying the "hidden costs" as they are included in the price you pay! For example, anything made in Japan has a "hidden cost" due to the Tsuami! 

At the gas stations I frequent, for my $40 fill up I earn 40 AGR points. If I paid cash, I'd still pay $40 (since the gas is the same for cash or credit), but get nothing in return! So why would I want to pay cash? :huh:


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Nov 15, 2011)

amamba said:


> Personally, I don't really get this argument. The high cost of the processing fees get passed on to the consumer by the merchants through higher prices. So you are paying that extra 2-5% on everything you buy whether you use cash, check, or the AGR mastercard. I would rather use a credit card that gives me AGR points or cash back, since we are all having those costs passed on to us regardless of how we pay for things.


Perhaps I'm just not explaining it very well. Banks like Chase were bailed out to the tune of _hundreds of billions_ of our taxpayer dollars. And for what? So you and I can get a free ride on Amtrak after we save up enough kickback points? Doesn't seem like a good deal to me at all. America could have the world's largest and most advanced HSR network for that kind of money and put a lot more people to work than banks like Chase ever would. I'd rather a seller that was *not* bailed out get that 2-5% premium than to see *any* of it go to a bank like Chase. Maybe if enough of us refused to play the credit card kickback game these banks would eventually shrink to a size that was no longer "too big to fail" and could be allowed to suffer the consequences of their own mistakes.


----------



## pennyk (Nov 15, 2011)

Texas Sunset said:


> amamba said:
> 
> 
> > Personally, I don't really get this argument. The high cost of the processing fees get passed on to the consumer by the merchants through higher prices. So you are paying that extra 2-5% on everything you buy whether you use cash, check, or the AGR mastercard. I would rather use a credit card that gives me AGR points or cash back, since we are all having those costs passed on to us regardless of how we pay for things.
> ...


I get your point and i admire you for putting the "big" picture ahead of personal benefit to you. You literally put your money where you mouth is. I guess I have to admit that I am a bit selfish - i charge most things I can with my AGR card, but when i go to the local running store where I know the owner, I pay with check or cash - and it is very much appreciated by my friend.


----------



## Ryan (Nov 15, 2011)

Texas Sunset said:


> amamba said:
> 
> 
> > Personally, I don't really get this argument. The high cost of the processing fees get passed on to the consumer by the merchants through higher prices. So you are paying that extra 2-5% on everything you buy whether you use cash, check, or the AGR mastercard. I would rather use a credit card that gives me AGR points or cash back, since we are all having those costs passed on to us regardless of how we pay for things.
> ...


Can't say that I disagree with that, but I can't see where one makes a difference on the other. I guess that it's like voting, in that one vote doesn't make a difference, but many of them can.

What was the USAA/Rick Perry crack about?


----------



## Reefgeek (Nov 15, 2011)

Get a Chase Sapphire card. Spend the required $3000. You will then have 53,000 points you can convert into AGR points. And a $3000 credit card balance.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Nov 15, 2011)

pennyk said:


> I get your point and i admire you for putting the "big" picture ahead of personal benefit to you. You literally put your money where you mouth is. I guess I have to admit that I am a bit selfish - i charge most things I can with my AGR card, but when i go to the local running store where I know the owner, I pay with check or cash - and it is very much appreciated by my friend.


Thanks Penny, you are too kind! I'm lucky in that I'm one of a tiny percentage of the world's population that has the luxury of choosing where and how we spend our money and I consider that luxury to be both a blessing and a curse. I'm not perfect. Sometimes I live by my values and sometimes I stray. But I'm confident in my convictions and I do what I can to avoid unnecessary hypocrisy.



Ryan said:


> Can't say that I disagree with that, but I can't see where one makes a difference on the other. I guess that it's like voting, in that one vote doesn't make a difference, but many of them can. What was the USAA/Rick Perry crack about?


Yeah, sometimes it's more about just living by your own values than changing the world. Here in Texas my votes often don't count for squat thanks to factors like partisan gerrymandering and the electoral college, but I still vote anyway because you have to practice what you preach. I also write and call my representative and senators and governor from time to time just to give them a little grief over what I see as immoral values and unethical standards. The comment about USAA was in reference to discovering that they're a big contributor to Rick "The Texas Miracle" Perry. Just like AT&T and dozens of other Texas firms.


----------



## Anderson (Nov 16, 2011)

Texas Sunset said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> > I get your point and i admire you for putting the "big" picture ahead of personal benefit to you. You literally put your money where you mouth is. I guess I have to admit that I am a bit selfish - i charge most things I can with my AGR card, but when i go to the local running store where I know the owner, I pay with check or cash - and it is very much appreciated by my friend.
> ...


Hey, I haven't missed an election even when there was nobody on the ballot facing an opponent.

That said, the odd thing is that I don't really begrudge the bailouts. Mind you, I'd be a hypocrite to be utterly opposed to them...in a sense, I got bailed out, since the Bank of America stock my family owned and that I _tried_ to convince them to sell in the summer of '08 at something like $35 a share (and on one or two occasions before, albeit with a bit less conviction) on the principle of diversification alone would have likely become worthless paper in such a crisis.

Do I begrudge the way they were handled? I do: The bailouts should have been secured with "You will hand us X junk securities by Y date" if banks couldn't find them immediately (which I'm led to believe is why there wasn't an asset transfer to begin with: All of the mess that swapping those MBSes caused made things indecipherable to anyone not on the inside). Failing that, the British approach worked pretty well (HM Government owns 70-some percent of RBS and about 43% of Lloyds in exchange for bailing them out). But I also look at the alternative to some sort of bailout: Would anybody here prefer to see a replay of Conrail in the banking sector? Because there's a very real risk that you would have seen that sort of a collapse, and seen plenty of more well-managed institutions go down because of counterparty breakdowns (sort of like what happened with the Erie Lackawanna getting swept in...IIRC, it was stuck paying to the PC while the PC was absolved of having to pay to them).


----------



## Ispolkom (Nov 16, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> At the gas stations I frequent, for my $40 fill up I earn 40 AGR points. If I paid cash, I'd still pay $40 (since the gas is the same for cash or credit), but get nothing in return! So why would I want to pay cash? :huh:


That's my take on the situation. I didn't create our economic system, but I'd be a fool not to maximize my benefit from it, while obeying the rules as written. If the rules change, so will my behavior.

In any case, I think that my doing business with large banks like Chase is hurting them much more than boycotting them would. In the last three years I've earned more than 230k Continental miles from Chase (transfered to AGR, of course) without ever flying on that airline. Since I always pay off my credit card on time, the only benefit Chase has gotten for those hundreds of thousands of miles (turned into thousands of dollars of Amtrak travel) was the interchange fee for three or four thousand dollars of charges, and the profit from one box of overpriced checks.

I'm sad that gravy train might end at the end of the year.


----------



## amamba (Nov 16, 2011)

I understand what you are saying now Texas Sunset - you don't want to do anything to support those big banks, even use an AGR card. For example, I do bank with a small, local bank because I don't want to support those big banks. But I just don't take it as far as the credit cards.

As for the bailouts, well, most of the banks at this point have paid them back. I think that the real people we have to blame for that would be the wizards of wall street who came up with mortgage backed securities and the rating agencies who gave the securities AAA ratings. And the government that allowed deregulation in the financial market.

But this isn't a politics board so I will stop there. 

As it relates to train travel, I do enjoy using my AGR card. My cross country trip earlier this year came out to a 7.6 cents per point redemption value which is pretty good. The only way I was able to accumulate all of those points was through the credit card.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2011)

Get the Chase Amtrak, Continental and United Airline credit cards. Some offer upto 50k sign up bonus each. Then transfer your 100k+ points to your AGR account. After 6 months cancel the cards..


----------



## Ryan (Nov 16, 2011)

Texas Sunset said:


> The comment about USAA was in reference to discovering that they're a big contributor to Rick "The Texas Miracle" Perry. Just like AT&T and dozens of other Texas firms.


That's interesting, since I do everything with USAA and consider them to be "the good guys" (and it probably isn't too hard to figure out my opinion of Governor Perry). So I did some looking into it and found this:

http://www.addictinginfo.org/2011/10/17/perry-raises-17-2-million-in-campaign-contributions-not-all-good/

Which seems to suggest that the money hasn't come from USAA proper, but that employees donating their own money (which I don't really have a problem with).

Is there more to it than that? Genuinely inquisitive here, as I'd be really disappointed to find out that my money was going to support this jackhole.

Sorry for the OT derail, but this is the first that I've heard of this.


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 16, 2011)

So it's the employees you are against - and not the bank!



So I should not do business with USAA, Ford, AT&T, Boeing, National Grid, Ma & Pa's local store, etc... etc... - because some of their employees may have contributed to a politician or cause I disagree with!


----------



## railbuck (Nov 16, 2011)

Guest said:


> Get the Chase Amtrak, Continental and United Airline credit cards. Some offer upto 50k sign up bonus each. Then transfer your 100k+ points to your AGR account. After 6 months cancel the cards..


United MileagePlus Explorer cardmembers will only receive one 25,000 bonus miles award if they apply for both the United Explorer Card and the Continental OnePass Plus Card after 7/19/2011.

Both CO MasterCard and UA Visa currently offer 25K for the first use and 5K for an additional authorized user. If you get the UA card, also make sure you have a CO OnePass account, link it to your MileagePlus account, then transfer UA -> CO -> AGR.


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 16, 2011)

And remember all that *MUST* be completed by 12/31/11!



On 1/1/12, the option to transfer from CO to AGR is going bye-bye!


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> And remember all that *MUST* be completed by 12/31/11!
> 
> 
> 
> On 1/1/12, the option to transfer from CO to AGR is going bye-bye!


Good point. Just a few years ago Chase let you open a checking account and give you 25k Continental miles. I did that for my parents and me every year for a few years. I also opened their business checking account as well sometimes. Raked in tons of free points!


----------



## sechs (Nov 16, 2011)

Ispolkom said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > At the gas stations I frequent, for my $40 fill up I earn 40 AGR points. If I paid cash, I'd still pay $40 (since the gas is the same for cash or credit), but get nothing in return! So why would I want to pay cash? :huh:
> ...


Frankly, we need people like Texas Sunset to help pay for our AGR points. Otherwise, prices would have to rise.
What I don't get is debit cards. If you can get a credit card, why would you spend your money (probably without any rewards) rather than someone else's?


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Nov 16, 2011)

Ispolkom said:


> I didn't create our economic system, but I'd be a fool not to maximize my benefit from it, while obeying the rules as written. If the rules change, so will my behavior.


If you don't see a moral component to your decisions or if you equate "legal" with "ethical" then there is nothing I can say that will change your mind.



Anderson said:


> I'd be a hypocrite to be utterly opposed to them...in a sense, I got bailed out, since the Bank of America stock my family owned and that I _tried_ to convince them to sell in the summer of '08 at something like $35 a share (and on one or two occasions before, albeit with a bit less conviction) on the principle of diversification alone would have likely become worthless paper in such a crisis.


That's the horrible beauty of what we've created. We now have a shrinking middle class that depends greatly on some of the least ethical companies to keep funding what's left of our leisure activities and our retirement. If we speak out chances are nothing will change, but even if it did the result would hurt us even more than it would ever hurt them!



amamba said:


> As for the bailouts, well, most of the banks at this point have paid them back. I think that the real people we have to blame for that would be the wizards of wall street who came up with mortgage backed securities and the rating agencies who gave the securities AAA ratings. And the government that allowed deregulation in the financial market.


That depends on how you look at it. Many of the assets our government now possess in return for the bailouts are of disputable value and questionable liquidity so I don't know how we can determine how much as truly been paid back at this point. Another problem I have with this whole bailout process is that we are still left with banks that are "too big to fail" and growing ever larger. I wasn't any happier about the Savings & Loan bailout in the 1980's or the Dot Com bust in the 1990's but at least the dot com companies lost their businesses and some of the S&L executives went to jail in the process. This time almost everyone who helped create this mess got to keep whatever they managed to grab during the boom cycle _and_ managed to avoid the pain of the bust cycle the rest of us are still suffering from. The fear of serious repercussions and regulations is long gone and the vast majority of the pain was easily dumped on a citizenry who are either too naive or too cynical or too busy working for their next paycheck to connect the dots. Few if any folks at the top of the food chain paid any serious price for all the havoc they wrecked upon our economy. What's to keep them from starting yet another market crippling boom/bust cycle all over again now that they see we're no longer capable of punishing them when they screw up?



Ryan said:


> That's interesting, since I do everything with USAA and consider them to be "the good guys" (and it probably isn't too hard to figure out my opinion of Governor Perry). So I did some looking into it and found this: http://www.addictinginfo.org/2011/10/17/perry-raises-17-2-million-in-campaign-contributions-not-all-good/ Which seems to suggest that the money hasn't come from USAA proper, but that employees donating their own money (which I don't really have a problem with). Is there more to it than that? Genuinely inquisitive here, as I'd be really disappointed to find out that my money was going to support this jackhole. Sorry for the OT derail, but this is the first that I've heard of this.


From what I understand the _United Services Automobile Associate Employee Political Action Committee_ has reported donations totaling hundreds of thousands of dollars to Rick Perry alone and millions more spent elsewhere. To be completely honest I do not know how much money USAA itself may or may not have donated indirectly or laundered through various methods and groups. In theory all of this stuff is supposed to be reported in public filings. Unfortunately the investigative arm of the IRS has seen lots of budget cuts over the years and does not appear to spend much effort going after companies or groups who simply choose to obscure or withhold such information on their own. In addition, after the Citizen's United ruling many of the former restrictions that originally spurred the creation of PAC's have been lifted. As a result it's likely that USAA itself will begin bankrolling more political causes whether it's actively reported or not. But even if they don't they're still doing a great job routinely soliciting and bundling donations from their huge pool of employees. Remember, USAA is based right here in San Antonio and they are huge. In fact they are located on a campus that includes a single building with more floor space than the Pentagon. This is no small outfit and their money does the same amount of harm no matter if it comes from a single huge donation or thousands of smaller donations.



the_traveler said:


> So it's the employees you are against - and not the bank! So I should not do business with USAA, Ford, AT&T, Boeing, National Grid, Ma & Pa's local store, etc... etc... - because some of their employees may have contributed to a politician or cause I disagree with!


You are by far the most *intentionally* confused person I've ever met. The only part I don't understand is why you keep replying to me. What more can I say that you won't do your best to twist into something else?


----------



## gatelouse (Nov 16, 2011)

happydude said:


> Hi, I'm wondering if you can help me to think of a way getting 60k-90K Amtrak points FAST!
> 
> I know if you open an Master Card, you get 10K, but that's not enough and I am not a big spender.
> 
> Therefore, I'm wondering if anyone could point me to the direction of getting 60-90K


Quite a discussion you've started here, huh?

The fastest way may not yet have been mentioned: a friend with tons of UA or CO miles who can transfer what you need to Amtrak points for your use.

If you're doing this alone, Chase Sapphire is the way to go. But the points may not arrive fast enough to use.

Frankly, you may be best off purchasing the travel you'd like to get with points...


----------



## happydude (Nov 17, 2011)

sorry, I didn't know what happened, I thought I just posted once.



the_traveler said:


> I have also merged your 2 threads together, as they both asked the same question.


----------



## happydude (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks! I will look into that.



Reefgeek said:


> Get a Chase Sapphire card. Spend the required $3000. You will then have 53,000 points you can convert into AGR points. And a $3000 credit card balance.


----------



## jb64 (Nov 17, 2011)

Texas Sunset said:


> amamba said:
> 
> 
> > As for the bailouts, well, most of the banks at this point have paid them back. I think that the real people we have to blame for that would be the wizards of wall street who came up with mortgage backed securities and the rating agencies who gave the securities AAA ratings. And the government that allowed deregulation in the financial market.
> ...


THIS!!!! Most people still don't understand this. They know something is wrong, but they don't know what is wrong. It is no longer capitalism, it is *theft* condoned, aided, and abetted, by our supposedly representative government.


----------



## RRrich (Nov 17, 2011)

sechs said:


> What I don't get is debit cards. If you can get a credit card, why would you spend your money (probably without any rewards) rather than someone else's?


That is a question that has been bothering me for some time. Might the answer be that with a debit card you cannot spend more than you have & run yourself into debt?


----------



## Ispolkom (Nov 17, 2011)

RRrich said:


> sechs said:
> 
> 
> > What I don't get is debit cards. If you can get a credit card, why would you spend your money (probably without any rewards) rather than someone else's?
> ...


That's the explanation I've gotten from debit card-using friends. Another reason is that it's now harder for many people to get credit cards.

Plus, let's remember that many people think that frequent-traveler programs are a waste of time.


----------



## sechs (Nov 17, 2011)

RRrich said:


> sechs said:
> 
> 
> > What I don't get is debit cards. If you can get a credit card, why would you spend your money (probably without any rewards) rather than someone else's?
> ...


If you're signed-up with overdraft protection, that's certainly not the case.
If you have to use a debit card to tell you that you're out of money, then you weren't keeping track of it in the first place. Should you be that financially unskilled, it's time to back all the way up to cash.


----------



## sechs (Nov 17, 2011)

Ispolkom said:


> Another reason is that it's now harder for many people to get credit cards.
> Plus, let's remember that many people think that frequent-traveler programs are a waste of time.


Everyone can get a credit card. It's just that these people don't qualify for the cards that they want.
Plus, let's remember that there are rewards other than loyalty programs.


----------



## Ryan (Nov 17, 2011)

sechs said:


> Everyone can get a credit card.


Not true.


----------



## Dan O (Nov 18, 2011)

Ispolkom said:


> Plus, let's remember that many people think that frequent-traveler programs are a waste of time.


I did too as there was no way I was ever going to use any kind of frequent flyer miles. I did use a card that gave credit at amazon and still do use that some. BUT, since I got the AGR credit card with 12K points, I have been putting most purchases on it rather than the amazon card. I am trying to get a 2 zone trip to Chicago and back. So thanks to this board it will be cheaper for me..altho I will have a bit fewer of those free books, etc that I got at amazon.

Dan


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 18, 2011)

Dan O said:


> I am trying to get a 2 zone trip to Chicago and back. So thanks to this board it will be cheaper for me..altho I will have a bit fewer of those free books, etc that I got at amazon.


A few free books or a free 2 zone room round trip - which would I rather have?




HMMMMMM?


----------



## frugalist (Nov 18, 2011)

Dan O said:


> I did use a card that gave credit at amazon and still do use that some. BUT, since I got the AGR credit card with 12K points, I have been putting most purchases on it rather than the amazon card. I am trying to get a 2 zone trip to Chicago and back. So thanks to this board it will be cheaper for me..altho I will have a bit fewer of those free books, etc that I got at amazon.
> 
> Dan


If you have a Kindle, or some other ebook reader (and as an avid reader, if you don't, you should), you can probably download ebooks from your local library system and have plenty of free reading for your free trip to Chicago. FREE: my second-favorite word in the English language (I'm not telling what my favorite word is).


----------



## sechs (Nov 18, 2011)

Ryan said:


> sechs said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone can get a credit card.
> ...


Alright, then, prove it.


----------



## Ryan (Nov 18, 2011)

Anyone under the age of 18 for starters.


----------



## Anderson (Nov 19, 2011)

Actually, I think anyone can probably get a card...for certain values of "get a card" (i.e. Minors being put on their parents' cards, people getting cards with 72% interest, etc.).


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 19, 2011)

The above is true, but not for the AGR MasterCard, or some other card that you can transfer points to AGR. For those, you also need a good credit rating. You will be denied if your credit rating is 450 (the lowest IIRC)!


----------



## sechs (Nov 22, 2011)

Ryan said:


> Anyone under the age of 18 for starters.


Even minors can get secured credit cards.
As I said earlier, anyone can get a credit card. Anyone complaining that they can't simply can't get a card that they want.


----------



## Ryan (Nov 22, 2011)

A secured card isn't a credit card. It's somewhere between highway robbery and a debit card.


----------



## sechs (Nov 23, 2011)

Ryan said:


> A secured card isn't a credit card. It's somewhere between highway robbery and a debit card.


That's your personal opinion, not reality.


----------



## dlagrua (Nov 24, 2011)

I will avoid the politics of dealing with Chase but will agree that billions of our tax money shouldn't be used to bail out private industry when they fail. Having said that; using a credit card in this day and age is just about unavoidable. I guess it just might as well be Chase that is but one in the club of theives. At least I can get some rail points out of it. Best way to rack up points in a hurry is to shop through the AGR Shopping Portal.Some merchants will give you 4-6 points per dollar spent. Just a couple of months ago, we purchased a washer and dryer from Home Depot that offered 4 points per dollar spent. I didn't get the points so far but when I finally call these azzhats I hope to receive 4000 points plus the standard dollar per point that Chase gives.


----------

